# Top 100 or Top 100?  Jacky_BEL is #118 today.



## cine.chris (Jan 16, 2021)

Did you know that >40% of the Top1000 Folders are abandons?
Since I'm retired & older, dealing with the quarantined lifestyle, it gave me time to mull over the EOC Folding stats.
So, I don't follow, the Folding@Home stats at all; everything is cumulative... I want to see who-is contributing now, not a historical perspective on Folding or my team.
Why do I know Jacky_BEL was #118? Because I was #119 




CoolGTX at #117 is a long time EVGA folder, just shy of 15B.
The next Rank chart I do will be for Daily Production... it only takes ~16.3M PPD to be a Top100 there, it's not as elite as it might sound.


----------



## phill (Jan 20, 2021)

Firstly great work to both of you, crunching that much is amazing and you must have some serious hardware as well and not to mention a serious electric bill!  

I find a lot of the problems have been because everyone has also joined in on this COVID Crunch that Nvidia had suggested they do to help to find a cure...  I see the positives in it for sure, but think that all the prices haven't been helped by it tho.... 

I'm looking about for some newer GPUs, but I'm not paying £200 to £300 or more over the top of the MSRP, it's just not happening.....


----------

